# Dorado



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

dorado this past saturday


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful pic!!
Tight Knot


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Outstanding shot ! the colors are perfect. looks like a nice day on the water


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wow*

What good timing. I just love the colors on those fish.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jagoin (Apr 26, 2005)

*Cool*

Did he taste as good as he looks?


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

That's 2cool!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding shot! You even caught he expression! That's action!


----------



## jagoin (Apr 26, 2005)

Yep he saw the boat, people and frying pan. OH S***!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would love to frame that. You dont have the negative? do you?


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

*Great Shot DLove*

I wish my camera could do that. Mine is obviously slower, because I took an arial shot a month or so ago(Ignore the date on shot) and when it came out the fish was plainly under water. (Clean entry though - I give him a 9.75) Bernard


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

You can download the original file before resizing @
http://www.redfishtexas.com/PhotosDetail.asp?img=IMG_2336.jpg


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dlove I used your pic as my screensaver. Looks pretty cool. Well see how long she lets me keep it on their.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> dlove I used your pic as my screensaver. Looks pretty cool. Well see how long she lets me keep it on their.


Same here, thanks!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am Jealous


----------

